
First Livestream using Google's new AV1 video codec - slederer
https://bitmovin.com/bitmovin-supports-av1-encoding-vod-live-joins-alliance-open-media/
======
slederer
also check out the quality comparison in the blog post, outperforming today's
VP9, HEVC and H.264 video codecs

